# lm_sensors & DFI Lanparty nF4 SLI, and I2C [SOLVED]

## Doctor Corndog

Not really sure what I'm suppose to do when configuring lm_sensors. 

I emerged lmsensors and ran the /usr/sbin/sensors-detect to get this:

```
# sensors-detect revision 1.393 (2005/08/30 18:51:18)

This program will help you determine which I2C/SMBus modules you need to

load to use lm_sensors most effectively. You need to have i2c and

lm_sensors installed before running this program.

Also, you need to be `root', or at least have access to the /dev/i2c-*

files, for most things.

If you have patched your kernel and have some drivers built in, you can

safely answer NO if asked to load some modules. In this case, things may

seem a bit confusing, but they will still work.

It is generally safe and recommended to accept the default answers to all

questions, unless you know what you're doing.

 We can start with probing for (PCI) I2C or SMBus adapters.

 You do not need any special privileges for this.

 Do you want to probe now? (YES/no): y

Probing for PCI bus adapters...

Use driver `i2c-nforce2' for device 00:01.1: nVidia Corporation nForce4 SMBus (MCP)

Probe succesfully concluded.

We will now try to load each adapter module in turn.

Load `i2c-nforce2' (say NO if built into your kernel)? (YES/no): y

FATAL: Module i2c_nforce2 not found.

Loading failed... skipping.

If you have undetectable or unsupported adapters, you can have them

scanned by manually loading the modules before running this script.

 To continue, we need module `i2c-dev' to be loaded.

 If it is built-in into your kernel, you can safely skip this.

 i2c-dev is not loaded. Do you want to load it now? (YES/no): y

FATAL: Module i2c_dev not found.

 Loading failed, expect problems later on.

 We are now going to do the adapter probings. Some adapters may hang halfway

 through; we can't really help that. Also, some chips will be double detected;

 we choose the one with the highest confidence value in that case.

 If you found that the adapter hung after probing a certain address, you can

 specify that address to remain unprobed. That often

 includes address 0x69 (clock chip).

Some chips are also accessible through the ISA bus. ISA probes are

typically a bit more dangerous, as we have to write to I/O ports to do

this. This is usually safe though.

Do you want to scan the ISA bus? (YES/no): y

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78-J'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83781D'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83782D'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83627HF'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83627EHF'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83697HF'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `VIA Technologies VT82C686 Integrated Sensors'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `VIA Technologies VT8231 Integrated Sensors'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `ITE IT8712F'

  Trying address 0x0290... Success!

    (confidence 8, driver `it87')

Probing for `ITE IT8705F / SiS 950'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `IPMI BMC KCS'

  Trying address 0x0ca0... Failed!

Probing for `IPMI BMC SMIC'

  Trying address 0x0ca8... Failed!

Some Super I/O chips may also contain sensors. Super I/O probes are

typically a bit more dangerous, as we have to write to I/O ports to do

this. This is usually safe though.

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): y

Probing for `ITE 8702F Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0x8712)

Probing for `ITE 8705F Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0x8712)

Probing for `ITE 8712F Super IO Sensors'

  Success... found at address 0x0290

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87351 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `SMSC 47B27x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `VT1211 Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `Winbond W83627EHF/EHG Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Do you want to scan for secondary Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): y

Probing for `ITE 8702F Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87351 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `SMSC 47B27x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `VT1211 Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `Winbond W83627EHF/EHG Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

 Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

 Just press ENTER to continue:

Driver `it87' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * ISA bus address 0x0290 (Busdriver `i2c-isa')

    Chip `ITE 8712F Super IO Sensors' (confidence: 9)

 I will now generate the commands needed to load the I2C modules.

 Sometimes, a chip is available both through the ISA bus and an I2C bus.

 ISA bus access is faster, but you need to load an additional driver module

 for it. If you have the choice, do you want to use the ISA bus or the

 I2C/SMBus (ISA/smbus)? i2c

If you want to load the modules at startup, generate a config file

below and make sure lm_sensors gets started; e.g

$ rc-update add lm_sensors default.

To make the sensors modules behave correctly, add these lines to

/etc/modules.conf:

#----cut here----

# I2C module options

alias char-major-89 i2c-dev

#----end cut here----

WARNING! If you have some things built into your kernel, the list above

will contain too many modules. Skip the appropriate ones! You really should

try these commands right now to make sure everything is working properly.

Monitoring programs won't work until it's done.

To load everything that is needed, execute the commands above...

#----cut here----

# I2C adapter drivers

modprobe i2c-isa

# I2C chip drivers

# Warning: the required module it87 is not currently installed on your system.

# For status of 2.6 kernel ports see http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/supported.html

# If driver is built-in to the kernel, or unavailable, comment out the following line.

modprobe it87

# sleep 2 # optional

/usr/bin/sensors -s # recommended

Do you want to overwrite /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors? Enter s to specify other file n ame?

  (yes/NO/s): y

Done.
```

I went ahead and scanned everything, and selected I2C (though I have no idea what it is). I then added this to my /etc/modules.conf:

```

#----cut here----

# I2C module options

alias char-major-89 i2c-dev

#----end cut here----

```

and when I run modprobe i2c-isa, I get this:

```

FATAL: Module i2c_isa not found.
```

Can someone please toss me hint, I'm making it my #1 priority right now to be able to monitor my temperatures, by my  noobness to Gentoo & Linux alltogether is making it a little hard for me.Last edited by Doctor Corndog on Thu Jan 12, 2006 6:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Doctor Corndog

Well, I'm still trying here, though I'm not very good at this, I read this page, and built in all the stuff into the kernel as <M>.  http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/supported.html

Heh... What I guess (and I MEAN guess) I'm having problems with, is the modules. I get this error now with the following command:

modprobe i2c_sensor 

```
FATAL: Module i2c_sensor not found.
```

modprobe i2c-isa 

 *Quote:*   

> FATAL: Error inserting i2c_isa (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-isa.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

 

I'm just missing something I know...

Do I need to put some stuff in my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6?

I tried putting these in there, but they won't load when I boot, I get (!!)s.

i2c-dev

i2c-isa

i2c-sensors

i2c-core

it87 

Here is my lsmod

```

nvidia               4852784  12

snd_seq_oss            36096  0

snd_seq_device          9228  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq_midi_event      9152  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                56672  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_pcm_oss            53024  0

snd_mixer_oss          18112  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_intel8x0           26856  0

snd_ac97_codec        105432  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            4480  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                89672  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              23816  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    55816  9 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_device,snd_seq,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         11856  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
```

So, I'm pretty sure nothing is loading up... correctly?

----------

## Doctor Corndog

What am I doing wrong? I did a make menuconfig and loaded everything up as <M>, then I did a make && make modules_install followed by a cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.14-gentoo-r2.

I put i2c-isa into my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6, but I still get (!!)s when I reboot?

----------

## VStrider

Hi Corn.

Ok, first of all, I've had several problems with the 2.6.14 kernels. I couldn't get lm_sensors to work cause the i2c-isa was missing. I also had some other problems with the nvidia drivers and this kernel. So I stayed on 2.6.13-r5. Try these instructions on your 2.6.14 and if it fails, try them again on 2.6.13

Edit: Please remove the extra stuff you added on /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 and undo any changes you did on /etc/modules.conf

Make sure you have these options setup as below, on your /usr/src/linux/.config

```
CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=m

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

```

If you had to change anything on your .config recompile your kernel.

You're not supposed to edit /etc/modules.conf. If you want to add stuff, do this in /etc/modules.d

Make sure you have this in /etc/modules.d/aliases

```
# Support for i2c and lm_sensors

alias char-major-89    i2c-dev
```

Make sure you got these in you /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors

```
# Load modules at startup

LOADMODULES=yes

# Initialize sensors at startup

INITSENSORS=yes

MODULE_0=i2c-nforce2

MODULE_1=i2c-isa

MODULE_2=it87

```

I got a different m/b and sensors. I got your sensor info based on the sensor-detect output you posted. But that should work without problems.

----------

## Doctor Corndog

Alright, I made some changes, redid the kernel and still no luck. I still get the (!!) when the computer boots, when it attempts to load the I2C-core? I guess I have to go to another kernel. Before I do that though, I just wanted to post this, to make sure I didn't mess anything up. I do get some error messages on my sensors-detect... I'm not sure if I'm suppose to say "N" when it asks me if it wants to load the module. I have it compiled as a module, but is that the same as being built in, as the program asks? Just not sure...

```
# sensors-detect revision 1.393 (2005/08/30 18:51:18)

This program will help you determine which I2C/SMBus modules you need to

load to use lm_sensors most effectively. You need to have i2c and

lm_sensors installed before running this program.

Also, you need to be `root', or at least have access to the /dev/i2c-*

files, for most things.

If you have patched your kernel and have some drivers built in, you can

safely answer NO if asked to load some modules. In this case, things may

seem a bit confusing, but they will still work.

It is generally safe and recommended to accept the default answers to all

questions, unless you know what you're doing.

 We can start with probing for (PCI) I2C or SMBus adapters.

 You do not need any special privileges for this.

 Do you want to probe now? (YES/no): y

Probing for PCI bus adapters...

Use driver `i2c-nforce2' for device 00:01.1: nVidia Corporation nForce4 SMBus (MCP)

Probe succesfully concluded.

We will now try to load each adapter module in turn.

Load `i2c-nforce2' (say NO if built into your kernel)? (YES/no): y

FATAL: Error inserting i2c_nforce2 (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-nforce2.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

Loading failed... skipping.

If you have undetectable or unsupported adapters, you can have them

scanned by manually loading the modules before running this script.

 To continue, we need module `i2c-dev' to be loaded.

 If it is built-in into your kernel, you can safely skip this.

 i2c-dev is not loaded. Do you want to load it now? (YES/no): y

FATAL: Module i2c_dev not found.

 Loading failed, expect problems later on.

 We are now going to do the adapter probings. Some adapters may hang halfway

 through; we can't really help that. Also, some chips will be double detected;

 we choose the one with the highest confidence value in that case.

 If you found that the adapter hung after probing a certain address, you can

 specify that address to remain unprobed. That often

 includes address 0x69 (clock chip).

Some chips are also accessible through the ISA bus. ISA probes are

typically a bit more dangerous, as we have to write to I/O ports to do

this. This is usually safe though.

Do you want to scan the ISA bus? (YES/no): y

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78-J'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83781D'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83782D'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83627HF'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83627EHF'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83697HF'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `VIA Technologies VT82C686 Integrated Sensors'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `VIA Technologies VT8231 Integrated Sensors'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `ITE IT8712F'

  Trying address 0x0290... Success!

    (confidence 8, driver `it87')

Probing for `ITE IT8705F / SiS 950'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `IPMI BMC KCS'

  Trying address 0x0ca0... Failed!

Probing for `IPMI BMC SMIC'

  Trying address 0x0ca8... Failed!

Some Super I/O chips may also contain sensors. Super I/O probes are

typically a bit more dangerous, as we have to write to I/O ports to do

this. This is usually safe though.

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): y

Probing for `ITE 8702F Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0x8712)

Probing for `ITE 8705F Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0x8712)

Probing for `ITE 8712F Super IO Sensors'

  Success... found at address 0x0290

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87351 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `SMSC 47B27x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `VT1211 Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `Winbond W83627EHF/EHG Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Do you want to scan for secondary Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): y

Probing for `ITE 8702F Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87351 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `SMSC 47B27x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `VT1211 Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `Winbond W83627EHF/EHG Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

 Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

 Just press ENTER to continue:

Driver `it87' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * ISA bus address 0x0290 (Busdriver `i2c-isa')

    Chip `ITE 8712F Super IO Sensors' (confidence: 9)

 I will now generate the commands needed to load the I2C modules.

 Sometimes, a chip is available both through the ISA bus and an I2C bus.

 ISA bus access is faster, but you need to load an additional driver module

 for it. If you have the choice, do you want to use the ISA bus or the

 I2C/SMBus (ISA/smbus)? I2C

If you want to load the modules at startup, generate a config file

below and make sure lm_sensors gets started; e.g

$ rc-update add lm_sensors default.

To make the sensors modules behave correctly, add these lines to

/etc/modules.conf:

#----cut here----

# I2C module options

alias char-major-89 i2c-dev

#----end cut here----

WARNING! If you have some things built into your kernel, the list above

will contain too many modules. Skip the appropriate ones! You really should

try these commands right now to make sure everything is working properly.

Monitoring programs won't work until it's done.

To load everything that is needed, execute the commands above...

#----cut here----

# I2C adapter drivers

modprobe i2c-isa

# I2C chip drivers

modprobe it87

# sleep 2 # optional

/usr/bin/sensors -s # recommended

Do you want to overwrite /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors? Enter s to specify other file name?

  (yes/NO/s): n
```

All of the configs are correct now, so... if I have to go to 2.6.13-r5, how would I go about doing that. Is there a good thread on how to change kernels?

----------

## VStrider

Ok, did you follow my previous post to the letter? The configs I posted are for your m/b and sensors, so it should work.

First you need to verify that your kernel is setup correctly. Some of the i2c options need to be built-in and some need to be loaded as modules. =y means built-in, and =m means compiled as a module. Grep for the kernel options I posted above, and post the results.

Next, when you modify something in /etc/modules.d you need to do modules-update. Did you do this when you modified /etc/modules.d/aliases? (if you rebooted, it's the same, since your system will do a modules-update on boot)

Finally, please use the /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors from my previous post.

restart lm_sensors and post the result.

If you want to downgrade your kernel, you follow the same procedure as when you're upgrading your kernel. See the gentoo docs for this.

Forget about the sensors detect script. You don't need to keep running it. We already know now, what sensors you got.  :Smile: 

----------

## Doctor Corndog

I'm pretty sure I did everything to the letter. I'm at work right now, but when I get home, I post the outputs of everything you asked for. I won't run the sensors-detect anymore, thanks.

----------

## Doctor Corndog

Alright, here's what I have:

grep CONFIG_I2C /usr/src/linux/.config

```

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756_S4882=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_I2C_I810=m

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT=m

CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE=m

CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS630=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X=m

CONFIG_I2C_STUB=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3=m

CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA=m

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

```

grep CONFIG_HWMON /usr/src/linux/.config

```
CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set
```

grep CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 /usr/src/linux/.config

```
CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m
```

I noticed that I do not have CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=m listed anywhere. I attempted to grep for that also, but it came back with nothing?  :Sad: 

I did do a reboot after I modified something, so that's covered.

For my finale, here is my /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

```
 * Loading lm_sensors modules...

 *   Loading i2c-core ...

 *     Could not load i2c-core! 
```

So, where does this lead me? If everything looks good, would you recommend me downgrading, or upgrading to 2.6.14-r5? I just looked at the database, and I see that it's stable.Last edited by Doctor Corndog on Wed Jan 11, 2006 12:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## VStrider

Ok, your kernel looks fine except for the missing option. You got some unneeded extra stuff there, but that's not a problem. I cann't really remember whether this was the option missing from 2.6.14 or i2c-isa. Basically CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR enables a generic sensor, and I think is needed if you enable a specific sensor, like your it87. Anyway, I too had problems with 2.6.14

Now, when you start lm_sensors, it says it cann't load i2c-core. This shouldn't happen cause i2c-core is built-in. Could you post your /etc/modules.conf ? If there's nothing wrong with your modules.conf and if you used the /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors from my previous post, then it's a kernel problem. The only option would be to downgrade to 2.6.13, unless a kernel dev can explain what changed in the 2.6.14 kernels that broke lm_sensors, and what can we do to fix it. I've kept my i2c configs and lm_sensors configs unchanged for many kernels. 2.6.14 was the first kernel to give me so many headaches.  :Smile: 

----------

## Doctor Corndog

Sure thing, here is my etc/modules.conf:

```
### This file is automatically generated by modules-update

#

# Please do not edit this file directly. If you want to change or add

# anything please take a look at the files in /etc/modules.d and read

# the manpage for modules-update.

#

### modules-update: start processing /etc/modules.d/aliases

# Aliases to tell insmod/modprobe which modules to use

# Uncomment the network protocols you don't want loaded:

# alias net-pf-1 off            # Unix

# alias net-pf-2 off            # IPv4

# alias net-pf-3 off            # Amateur Radio AX.25

# alias net-pf-4 off            # IPX

# alias net-pf-5 off            # DDP / appletalk

# alias net-pf-6 off            # Amateur Radio NET/ROM

# alias net-pf-9 off            # X.25

# alias net-pf-10 off           # IPv6

# alias net-pf-11 off           # ROSE / Amateur Radio X.25 PLP

# alias net-pf-19 off           # Acorn Econet

alias char-major-10-175 agpgart

alias char-major-10-200 tun

alias char-major-81     bttv

alias char-major-108    ppp_generic

alias /dev/ppp          ppp_generic

alias tty-ldisc-3       ppp_async

alias tty-ldisc-14      ppp_synctty

alias ppp-compress-21   bsd_comp

alias ppp-compress-24   ppp_deflate

alias ppp-compress-26   ppp_deflate

# Crypto modules (see http://www.kerneli.org/)

alias loop-xfer-gen-0   loop_gen

alias loop-xfer-3       loop_fish2

alias loop-xfer-gen-10  loop_gen

alias cipher-2          des

alias cipher-3          fish2

alias cipher-4          blowfish

alias cipher-6          idea

alias cipher-7          serp6f

alias cipher-8          mars6

alias cipher-11         rc62

alias cipher-15         dfc2

alias cipher-16         rijndael

alias cipher-17         rc5

# Support for i2c and lm_sensors

alias char-major-89    i2c-dev

# Old nvidia support ...

alias char-major-195 NVdriver

alias /dev/nvidiactl char-major-195

### modules-update: end processing /etc/modules.d/aliases

### modules-update: start processing /etc/modules.d/alsa

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.co$

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.10 ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias sound-slot-0 snd-intel8x0

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

### modules-update: end processing /etc/modules.d/alsa

### modules-update: start processing /etc/modules.d/i386

alias parport_lowlevel parport_pc

alias char-major-10-144 nvram

alias binfmt-0064 binfmt_aout

alias char-major-10-135 rtc

### modules-update: end processing /etc/modules.d/i386

### modules-update: start processing /etc/modules.d/nvidia

# Nvidia drivers support

alias char-major-195 nvidia

alias /dev/nvidiactl char-major-195

# To tweak the driver the following options can be used, note that

# you should be careful, as it could cause instability!! For more

# option see /usr/share/doc/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8174-r1/README.gz

#

#   To enable Side Band Adressing:  NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1

#

#   To enable Fast Writes: NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1

#

# To enable both for instance, uncomment following line:

#

#options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1

### modules-update: end processing /etc/modules.d/nvidia
```

Also, here is my /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors:

```
#    /etc/conf.d/sensors - Defines modules loaded by /etc/init.d/lm_sensors

#    Copyright (c) 1998 - 2001  Frodo Looijaard <frodol@dds.nl>

#

#    This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify

#    it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by

#    the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or

#    (at your option) any later version.

#

#    This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,

#    but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of

#    MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the

#    GNU General Public License for more details.

#

#    You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License

#    along with this program; if not, write to the Free Software

#    Foundation, Inc., 675 Mass Ave, Cambridge, MA 02139, USA.

#

#

# See also the lm_sensors homepage at:

#     http://www2.lm-sensors.nu/~lm78/index.html

#

# This file is used by /etc/init.d/lm_sensors and defines the modules to

# be loaded/unloaded. This file is sourced into /etc/init.d/lm_sensors.

#

# The format of this file is a shell script that simply defines the modules

# in order as normal variables with the special names:

#    MODULE_0, MODULE_1, MODULE_2, etc.

#

# Please note that the numbers in MODULE_X must start at 0 and increase in

# steps of 1. Any number that is missing will make the init script skip the

# rest of the modules. Use MODULE_X_ARGS for arguments.

#

# List the modules that are to be loaded for your system

#

# Generated by sensors-detect on Mon Jan  9 00:22:14 2006

# Load modules at startup

LOADMODULES=yes

# Initialize sensors at startup

INITSENSORS=yes

MODULE_0=i2c-nforce2

MODULE_1=i2c-isa

MODULE_2=it87
```

----------

## VStrider

That looks fine. You don't try to load any i2c modules on /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 yes? (you're probably not, just checking.  :Wink:  i2c modules should be loaded when lm_sensors starts. lm_sensors loads the modules it finds on /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors)

Well, it looks like you've been bitten by the same problem. Try 2.6.13

----------

## Doctor Corndog

Nope, I'm not loading any modules at all in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6. Okay, my final question, do you think it wiser to downgrade to kernel 2.6.13-r5, or upgrade to 2.6.14-r5? They're both marked (+) for AMD64? I'll start reading up on kernel upgrading now, if you'll excuse me  :Smile: 

----------

## VStrider

If you want to check whether rev.5 fixed anything on i2c, check the changelog. If it doesn't say anything about i2c then it's not fixed.

 :Idea:  Tip: Add this line to your aliases section, on /etc/bash/bashrc

alias chlog="ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=\"~x86\" etcat -c"

From now on, you can just do chlog <ebuild_name> to view the full log  :Smile: 

----------

## Doctor Corndog

Alright, I'm done. It works. Just in case anyone else was having problems with something like this... here's what was done.

In the end, I went ahead and installed 2.6.13-r5, which did in fact work. I followed the instructions here:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kernel-upgrade.xml

I booted the new kernel and viola! 

Now... I started thinking. whenever I made changes to my kernel with "make meuconfig" I would simply do a "make && make modules-install", then "cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.14-gentoo-r2". 

While reading the guide, I noticed that it required me to do a "mount /boot" proir to copying over the kernel.

Soooo....

I booted up my old kernel and went through and did this:

```
cd /usr/src

ln -sfn linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r2 linux

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

make && make modules_install

mount /boot

cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.14-gentoo-r2

emerge nvidia-kernel

emerge alsa-driver

umount /boot

reboot
```

Guess what happened, my I2C Core loaded up with no questions.

previously, I had never did a "mount /boot", so was I doing it all wrong? I was using my installation handbook as reference all those times... then I thought about it, and at the beginning of the installation, I had mounted boot... and now that I'm running gentoo, it's not mounted while I'm up and running. Sorry, if this is a "big duh" to some people, but it was just the first thing in linux that I pieced together "sorta" by myself. Thanks for all your help VStrider. Hopefully this thread will help someone as new as me out in the future!

----------

## VStrider

I'm glad you solved it.  :Smile:  So basically you compiled your kernel with the correct options but you hadn't really copy it to /boot. hehe   :Smile: 

Now, which kernel are you using? 2.6.13-r5 or 2.6.14-r2? You said you had it working on 2.6.13 but then you have 2.6.14 on your code snippet.

----------

## Doctor Corndog

Yeah, I guess that's basically what happened. I'm still learning, what can I say. Actually, I am using 2.6.14-r5 without any problems. The temps are about 5C off, and the voltages are WAAAAAY off, but with a little cailbration (reading up on it now), I should be set.

----------

## VStrider

That's good to know. I might give 2.6.14 another try.  :Smile: 

----------

## esc*

I have working sensors on 2.6.14-nitro2 (amd64) loaded in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6. Kernel config have all the i2c related stuff. Dont know if it is kernel problem, thats only kernel i have used.

----------

## Doctor Corndog

Alrighty, all done with it. That was fun. Took me awhile to figure out some stuff in the sensors.conf... and my +12 is still off by 0.16V, but I'll tackle that later. After a fun night with the ole' multimeter, and a thermal probe, here's what I have:

```

it8712-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore:     +1.32 V  (min =  +1.25 V, max =  +1.60 V)

+3.3V:     +3.25 V  (min =  +3.13 V, max =  +3.47 V)

+5V:       +4.97 V  (min =  +4.76 V, max =  +5.24 V)

+12V:     +11.78 V  (min = +11.39 V, max = +12.61 V)

VBat:      +3.07 V

M/B Temp:    +26 C  (low  =   +10 C, high =   +60 C)   sensor = diode

CPU Temp:    +31 C  (low  =   +10 C, high =   +60 C)   sensor = thermistor

Chipset:     +39 C  (low  =   +10 C, high =   +65 C)   sensor = thermistor
```

Not sure what the Vcore2 was referring to I have my suspecion it's for the northbridge, but I personally don't care to monitor it anyhow. Time to OC  :Smile: 

Thanks again for the help!

----------

## longship

 *Doctor Corndog wrote:*   

> Alrighty, all done with it. That was fun. Took me awhile to figure out some stuff in the sensors.conf... and my +12 is still off by 0.16V, but I'll tackle that later. After a fun night with the ole' multimeter, and a thermal probe, here's what I have:
> 
> ```
> 
> it8712-isa-0290
> ...

 

Please post your MoBo/kernel/BIOS version and  your sensors.conf so we can all benefit from your hard work with temp probe and voltmeter.

Apparently you do not have -5v and -12v working?  Not working on mine either.

I'd like to have fan RPMs, too.  Anybody?

My MoBo/Kernel is ASUS A8N-Sli Premium/2.6.15-gentoo-r1.

Thank you very much.

----------

## widan

 *Doctor Corndog wrote:*   

> Not sure what the Vcore2 was referring to I have my suspecion it's for the northbridge, but I personally don't care to monitor it anyhow. Time to OC 

 

It can also be RAM voltage, or Hypertransport I/O voltage, or anything else, or even nothing (not connected). Around 2.5 volts is RAM voltage, while chipsets and HTT run at around 1.5/1.6 volts I think.

 *longship wrote:*   

> Apparently you do not have -5v and -12v working? Not working on mine either.

 

They're almost never connected to the sensor chip. Almost nothing uses those on a modern board (sometimes sound cards do to have symetric voltages for their analog amps, but that's about it).

 *longship wrote:*   

> I'd like to have fan RPMs, too. Anybody?
> 
> My MoBo/Kernel is ASUS A8N-Sli Premium/2.6.15-gentoo-r1.

 

On that board you can monitor the CPU fan (CPU_FAN header, on fan1 channel I think) and the fan connected to the 3-pin near the SATA ports (CHA1_FAN, on fan2). The fan3 channel is not connected to anything AFAIK. You can't monitor CHA2_FAN and CHIP_FAN (why do they have a chipset fan header on a board that does not have a chipset fan ?).

For temperatures, I know the temp1 is CPU, but I don't know where the sensors for the other two are.

----------

## longship

Aha!  See my post:  	lm_sensors on ASUS A8N-Sli Premium--Here's How

All will be revealed.  Well, almost all.

----------

## widan

 *widan wrote:*   

> The fan3 channel is not connected to anything AFAIK.

 

I was mistaken. In fact it is connected to the CHIP_FAN header. I was just using too slow a fan for the configured fan divider, so it registered as 0. You can't control the speed of this fan however (the pwm3 control does not affect any of the fan headers).

----------

